# What Does Flopping Mean



## Mindy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

So Im sitting on the floor watching bunny and she goes into her cage and starts to eat her food and then all of a sudden flops down real hard onto her side in her food dish!! What the heck is that? Me and my husband cracked up. It was so funny.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 20, 2011)

It means they are relaxed. They may also be sleeping, but not always. 

It is known as a Dead Bunny Flop or DBF. It is called it as somethings it looks like they are dead and can really freak you out.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a very relaxed bunny!!

It's so hilarious to see them sitting there, launch themselvse sideways into the air and land clumsily on their side and then just lie their relaxed. I always laugh when Benji does it.

Like Kate said they can also be sleeping. Benji occasionally sleeps in this position and it really does terrify me. He often gets prodded when he's sleeping like that just in case!

Unfortunately some of the fun has been sucked out of watching dead bunny flops for me now though, because that's how I found my gorgeous Pippin when he had passed on  . I hope it means he was sleeping when it happened.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 20, 2011)

See our avatar, Nikki, queen of the DBF. All of ours have done it a time or two. Very happy, relaxed bunny that is totally comfortable with their environ.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 21, 2011)

I almost had a heart attack when I saw my buck do this the first time. I thought he was dying! As the others have said, it just means you have a relaxed bunny, congratulations!

My buck, Guise, does this very often. He'll hop around a bit, then just flop over and take a nap. It's always so adorable


----------

